# Drive Thru Employees Forcing you to Pickup Inside



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

Drive Thru Employees Forcing you to Pickup Inside is SO ANNOYING!!!!

First of all, WE ARE CUSTOMERS not just UBER/DD/GH/ETC.

Why do they think they can boss us around?

We are Customers, here on behalf of another customer, and we are Business partners!!!

STFU and give me my order!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Say NO.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

And the same restaraunt will arbitrarily lock the lobby early all the time. 

Checking the door could mean losing your spot in the drive through.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> And the same restaraunt will arbitrarily lock the lobby early all the time.
> 
> Checking the door could mean losing your spot in the drive through.


Boston Market does that here. I blacklisted them.

Waste my time? You get blacklisted.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ya if they tell you after you’ve sat in the drive-thru to pickup inside, just cancel and report the store.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ya if they tell you after you’ve sat in the drive-thru to pickup inside, just cancel and report the store.


Reporting is useless. Just blacklist.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Reporting is useless. Just blacklist.


It really isn’t. I’ve had restaurants removed for terms of use violations, and this is one of them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> It really isn’t. I’ve had restaurants removed for terms of use violations, and this is one of them.


Which platform?

Both DD and GH don't care.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Which platform?
> 
> Both DD and GH don't care.


Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FiveStarDesires said:


> Drive Thru Employees Forcing you to Pickup Inside is SO ANNOYING!!!!
> 
> First of all, WE ARE CUSTOMERS not just UBER/DD/GH/ETC.
> 
> ...


It might be kind of hard on the building, not sure if your insurance would cover it ... but, drive thru to the inside? Well, oh kay ....


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> And the same restaraunt will arbitrarily lock the lobby early all the time...


I’ll report as “Store Closed” send photo, collect my fee and move on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

To each their own. I find it faster to go into the lobby and pick up inside.(between 5-9pm) I got no time for drive thru's.


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

FiveStarDesires said:


> Drive Thru Employees Forcing you to Pickup Inside is SO ANNOYING!!!!
> 
> First of all, WE ARE CUSTOMERS not just UBER/DD/GH/ETC.
> 
> ...


One time when I drove up to the window I had a McDonald's Nazi tell me go all the way around and go through the drive thru line again because I did not tell them the order number at the speaker where customers place the order. Some of these fast food employees are real a-holes on some kind of a power Trip. I immediately canceled and blacklisted this McDonald's. But there are few really cool fast food employees and they offered me free drinks and sometimes even free food.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FiveStarDesires said:


> Drive Thru Employees Forcing you to Pickup Inside is SO ANNOYING!!!!
> 
> First of all, WE ARE CUSTOMERS not just UBER/DD/GH/ETC.
> 
> ...


LOL.

In my zone, going inside is a major time saver.

I am curious, has berating fast food employees actually gotten your order out more quickly, or has the disrespectful attitude delayed your order?


----------

